# ELGIN SERIAL NUMBER HELP



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

CAN SOMEONE HELP ME THE YEAR  # N135840  picture included     Thank you,   Ray


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 26, 2018)

Is there a MO”?” Stamping above the serial number?
The third letter may be a clue to manufacture year.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 26, 2018)

Can you show the rest of the bike?


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

Here is frame and some parts.


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't see an MO above the serial number


----------



## stezell (Jun 26, 2018)

stoney said:


> Here is frame and some parts.
> 
> View attachment 830021
> 
> View attachment 830022



Looks like a 35, @jchicago Elgin is a 35 and his serial number starts with an N.
Sean


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 26, 2018)

Frame looks like an Elgin Twin Bar Falcon, ‘33-‘34. It’s missing the hanging tank. Maybe a Blackhawk, ‘35.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 26, 2018)

1935


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

stezell said:


> Looks like a 35, @jchicago Elgin is a 35 and his serial number starts with an N.
> Sean




Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> 1935




Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> Frame looks like an Elgin Twin Bar Falcon, ‘33-‘34. It’s missing the hanging tank. Maybe a Blackhawk, ‘35.





Thank you much appreciated.


----------



## jchicago (Jun 26, 2018)

For future reference, here's Mr. Columbia's serial number chart. http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## stezell (Jun 26, 2018)

Ray did you get that from John? Looks like a cool project man.
Sean


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 26, 2018)

As far as I know, the main differences between the Falcon and Blackhawk were that the Falcon had painted fenders and fork, Blackhawk had chrome fork and stainless fenders.
Here's my '35 Falcon:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-elgin-falcon.126836/


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

stezell said:


> Ray did you get that from John? Looks like a cool project man.
> Sean




Yes I did. In the past couple of days I have also picked up a real nice set of fenders, drop stand, seat post, tires. I need a nice set of triple drop wheels, a nice front flat fender brace. Thanks for the help Sean


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> As far as I know, the main differences between the Falcon and Blackhawk were that the Falcon had painted fenders and fork, Blackhawk had chrome fork and stainless fenders.
> Here's my '35 Falcon:
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-elgin-falcon.126836/




Nice Falcon, I think I actually like the Falcon better, I like the painted fenders. I have a nice '34 B10e with the stainless rain gutters of course. But this project came up first soooo.


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

jchicago said:


> For future reference, here's Mr. Columbia's serial number chart. http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html




Thank you for the info much appreciated


----------

